# كريم الزنجبيل الاصلي



## الفرح عنواني (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني أعضاء وزوار أسواق ستي، بعد النجاح الكبير والمتميز في عالم العطور،
يطيب لي أن أقدم لكم كريم الزنجبيل الأصالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني أعضاء وزوار أسواق ستي، بعد النجاح الكبير والمتميز في عالم العطور،
يطيب لي أن أقدم لكم كريم الزنجبيل الأصلي والمطور لإذابة الدهون وإزالة السيليولايت والذي يحمل الإستكر الفضي كتميزاً له عن المقلد، والذي يحظى بإقبال كبير جدا جدا من الزبائن، ويعد هذا المنتج آمنا جدا ولم تسجل عليه أي شكوى منذ بدأنا بعرضه منذ أكثر من سنتين، بل الإقبال والطلب على هذا المنتج في تنام منقطع النظير، ووصلت مبيعاتنا لهذا المنتج لدول الخليج، ولله الحمد والمنة،،، ​سعر الحبة (75ريال)، وأقل طلب حبتين، و (50ريال ) للجملة شريطة أن لا تقل الطلبية للجملة عن 5 درازن،،​وهذي صورة المنتج الأصلي،والذي يحمل الإستكر الفضي كعلامة تثبت أنه الأصلي،،،












ويستخدم كريم الزنجبيل المطور للآتي:




1- يستخدم لتنحيف الأرداف والأفخاذ وإزالة السيليولايت.




2- يقوم بتقليص وإذابة الشحوم موضعيا بمجرد تشرب الجلد للكريم.

3- يعمل على ازالة الترهل الزائد بأمان وفعالية تامة.

4- الوسيلة الطبيعية لتخفيف الوزن لإحتوائه على مواد عشبية وزيوت طبيعية.


طريقة الإستعمال

يؤحذ ماء دافئ أو حمام سونا قبل استخدام الكريم لكي يقوم بسرعة تشرب الكريم بسهولة للجلد، ثم يوضع كمية مناسبة من الكريم على الأماكن التي يكثر بها الشحوم ويدلك المكان بطريقة منتظمة لمدة ربع ساعة مع اضافة بعض الكريم عند تشرب الجلد للكريم السابق.
والأفضل أن تبلل منشفة بماء دافئ (حار قليلاً) ويمسح بها المكان الذي تكثر به الشحوم،ثم توضع كمية مناسبة من الكريم ويدلك المكان بطريقة منتظمة لمدة ربع ساعة مع اضافة بعض الكريم عند تشرب الجلد للكريم السابق.




تكرر هذه العملية مرة الى مرتين باليوم في الأماكن التي تكثر بها الدهون.​
لطفاً عدم الإحراج: أقل طلب حبتين فأكثر،،،،



التوصيل يدا بيد داخل مدينة الرياض، وعن طريق شركات الشحن لجميع مدن المملكة
وبالبريد السعودي لدول الخليج





ملاحظة هامة جداً
الى هذه اللحظة، ( لا نعلم أحداً يعرض هذا المنتج في المنتديات غيرنا)

للطلب والإستفسار

0500551713 ​في حال كان الجوال مغلق أو لم يتم الرد، يرجى ترك رسالة نصية بالعدد المطلوب، أو نوع الإستفسار،وسيتم الإتصال بكم بأسرع لي والمطور لإذابة الدهون وإزالة السيليولايت والذي يحمل الإستكر الفضي كتميزاً له عن المقلد،​​والذي يحظى بإقبال كبير جدا جدا من الزبائن، ويعد هذا المنتج آمنا جدا ولم تسجل عليه أي شكوى منذ بدأنا بعرضه منذ أكثر من سنتين، بل الإقبال والطلب على هذا المنتج في تنام منقطع النظير، ووصلت مبيعاتنا لهذا المنتج لدول الخليج، ولله الحمد والمنة،،،​​​​​سعر الحبة (75ريال)، وأقل طلب حبتين، و (50ريال ) للجملة شريطة أن لا تقل الطلبية للجملة عن 5 درازن،،​وهذي صورة المنتج الأصلي،والذي يحمل الإستكر الفضي كعلامة تثبت أنه الأصلي،،،













ويستخدم كريم الزنجبيل المطور للآتي:





1- يستخدم لتنحيف الأرداف والأفخاذ وإزالة السيليولايت.





2- يقوم بتقليص وإذابة الشحوم موضعيا بمجرد تشرب الجلد للكريم.


3- يعمل على ازالة الترهل الزائد بأمان وفعالية تامة.


4- الوسيلة الطبيعية لتخفيف الوزن لإحتوائه على مواد عشبية وزيوت طبيعية.



طريقة الإستعمال


يؤحذ ماء دافئ أو حمام سونا قبل استخدام الكريم لكي يقوم بسرعة تشرب الكريم بسهولة للجلد، ثم يوضع كمية مناسبة من الكريم على الأماكن التي يكثر بها الشحوم ويدلك المكان بطريقة منتظمة لمدة ربع ساعة مع اضافة بعض الكريم عند تشرب الجلد للكريم السابق.
والأفضل أن تبلل منشفة بماء دافئ (حار قليلاً) ويمسح بها المكان الذي تكثر به الشحوم،ثم توضع كمية مناسبة من الكريم ويدلك المكان بطريقة منتظمة لمدة ربع ساعة مع اضافة بعض الكريم عند تشرب الجلد للكريم السابق.





تكرر هذه العملية مرة الى مرتين باليوم في الأماكن التي تكثر بها الدهون.​
لطفاً عدم الإحراج: أقل طلب حبتين فأكثر،،،،




التوصيل يدا بيد داخل مدينة الرياض، وعن طريق شركات الشحن لجميع مدن المملكة
وبالبريد السعودي لدول الخليج






ملاحظة هامة جداً
الى هذه اللحظة، ( لا نعلم أحداً يعرض هذا المنتج في المنتديات غيرنا)


للطلب والإستفسار


0500551713 ​في حال كان الجوال مغلق أو لم يتم الرد، يرجى ترك رسالة نصية بالعدد المطلوب​


----------

